# Getting a Little Worried!!!!!!



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

I will be heading to Mound City, MO, the first weekend of March (5th,6th,7th), and was just wondering what everyone thinks about this mild weather, will the big push be early this year?? I have looked at the weather and a cold front is suppose to move back in next week, but they are getting reports from locals of quite a few birds already in the area. Hopefully, some of those birds will be pushed back south for a week or so and the snow line doesnt creap anymore north.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rbol121 said:


> I will be heading to Mound City, MO, the first weekend of March (5th,6th,7th), and was just wondering what everyone thinks about this mild weather, will the big push be early this year?? I have looked at the weather and a cold front is suppose to move back in next week, but they are getting reports from locals of quite a few birds already in the area. Hopefully, some of those birds will be pushed back south for a week or so and the snow line doesnt creap anymore north.


Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I think all the birds are going to be gone....I am planning on SD that weekend.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

heck, I was planning on hitting up the front push in ND


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Now now gentlemen, no need to stress the guy out.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll be priming my liver for St. Patty's day. :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Central Nebraska and Northern Kansas are suppose to get hit with a good storm Thursday nite-Friday and some more chances early next week. If we get all the precip. in snow,the migration will slow way down. Unless alot changes,I'd say the peak at Squaw will be from the last week in Feb.-the first 2 weeks of March somewhere just like most years. Unless we get a severe storm,I really don't see the normal times changing much from year-year.

Alex


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> I'll be priming my liver for St. Patty's day. :beer:


I'm going to be pizzing green in St. Paul with all you mick bastards! :beer:


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nebraska and MO are not at all like the Dakotas. Birds are so reliant on the calendar. Even if we had seventy degree days until March, the peak would still be the last week of Feb and first week of March.

Bet my dimes on that one.

PO


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply's, and votes of confidence (at least by most of ya). This will be my second year in a row heading to Mound City, so still a "VIRGIN", when it comes to hoe these birds tend to migrate. One just gets a little worried when u see this warm weather come 3 weeks before ur hunt. Cant wait to unload on some "Snows". Thanks agian for everyone's opinion's. The knowledge on this site is unbelievable.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

orrghead16 you hit it on the head it dosent seem to matter what the weather is, the main push seems to be set on the calendar for sure been following these SOBs for 7 yr and set my trip for the next yr right as we leave for our spring hunt pretty much and are mostly right on every year.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

migration is clock work in my opinion


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Heck it would be for the better if the migration was a little ahead of normal hunting those dates.....I would much rather be hunting NW MO the weekend of the 14th over the 7th on a normal year....you can keep peak, I want young and dumb.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Snow thru NE and IA as usual. This will put an early migration into check.


----------



## bluegoose_hunter (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, we are getting pounded here in Eastern Nebraska. The re-set button has basicaly been pushed by the snow.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm an hour south of mound city. Saw alot of specks and snows moving around today but its been mild til now. Right now its 28 and dropping with snow and freezing rain. I'd say the snows get to take a trip back to the boot.


----------

